# Anatolian/Pyr cross needs home in Virginia



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

The Anatolian Shepherd Rescue Network is full. No fosters. They will courtesy post her. 
Okay with cats & other dogs, recently spayed, housebroken. 3 months in a shelter. Please if you know of contacts for this breed, she could use some help. Her name is Annie, and she's a bit over a year old.She's a Great Pyrenees/Anatolian mix.
Transport to a proper rescue or home is not a barrier. Guardian dog experience only.
She is at the Page County Animal Shelter, Virginia (540)778-2101 during business hours.

The woman who set me up with my last GP sent this info to me. I believe Annie is on the Page County Shelter FB page, also.
If this is inappropriate, please let me know.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She’s beautiful. Hope she finds a good home.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Agree. She is beautiful 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful 😊


----------



## goats-n-oats (11 mo ago)

Have you tried the Anatolian rescue group on Facebook? It has 14k members. https://m.facebook.com/nasrnrescue/


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hope she finds a good home 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

She is actually listed on their site but they have no place to foster so she is still at the Page County Animal Shelter.


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

Too bad she isn’t older! I could use her for the goats/sheep. I live near the Virginia border.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

As she's not part of the rescue group, her adoption fee would be through the shelter and probably less than the fee from the Anatolian rescue group.
You might want to call the shelter and check on her age. You would have to train & spend time with any new LGD.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Brooklynn J. said:


> Too bad she isn’t older! I could use her for the goats/sheep. I live near the Virginia border.


My GP was under a year old and did great with my herd! I say go for it! ❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## goats-n-oats (11 mo ago)

If the situation gets desperate, e.g. if she is at risk if being put down, I could take her, although I'm in Ohio (outside Cleveland).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You'd probably need to contact the shelter. They may not adopt to out of state people.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Due to the bad situation she was rescued from, they are requesting that she be rehomed out of the county she is in.
I think she was one of several rescued from a bad home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😢


----------

